# Cartrophen injections for Arthritis



## pandawolf (Mar 22, 2010)

Can anyone recommend Cartrophen injections for Arthritis.

My dog is on Flexadin, a glucosamine supplement, and Metacam at the moment. She is quite elderly but the metacam and Flexadin don't appear to be working.

She sometimes drags her rear paws on the pavement when they give way beneath her and has started to struggle getting her balance when she gets out of bed.
She is not over weight at all.

Is there anything to be aware of, side effects etc before I mention it to my vet.

Thanks for any help


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I did try them with Flynn but he didn't have arthritis he had hip dysplasia so I can't really say if they helped as his HD was bad enough to need two hip replacements but I read very many promising outcomes of Cartrophen on lab forums, particulrly in older dogs with arthritis - some saying their dogs were like pups again and how remarkable it was. 

Definitely worth having a couple of courses IMO and was told that you see an improvement by the second course mainly, although some saw an improvement with the first. I had to stop Flynns Metacam for three days prior to the injections as they are contraindicated and are not to be given together.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

My brother's golden retriever was on these injections for about two years before he lost him last year, aged 13. He was very pleased with the result, said you wouldn't believe there was anything wrong with him, though he couldn't jump in the car any more.

My own dog, a newfoundland, is on trocoxil, just one dose per month, but he has to come off them for four weeks every six months to check that his organs are still ok. Also he is only two, so I don't know if that makes a difference; it seems they recommend cartrophen more for the older dogs.

The trocoxil is very good, though. With that and his supplements you mostly wouldn't know there was anything wrong with him. Don't buy it from the vet though; get a prescription and buy it online, it is less than half the price!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

Although my dogs arthritis isn't at a very bad stage at the moment, I can always tell when the Cartrophen needs topping up, he had the initial course and I didn't think it was working but 2 weeks after the course finished, there was a marked improvement. He has an injection every 3 months at the mo, but I will go to bi monthly or every other month when he gets worse.
I've also heard from two other people who's dogs where very bad that are amazed at the results. One of which is still doing a 1.5 mile walk(slowly) every day after a year on these injections, even though she was very bad before starting them.
It doesn't work for every dog, possible 80%, but for those it does it can be brilliant.
Bear in mind that your dog will have to come off NSAIDs while having the course but your vet should be able to give some other pain relief for this time.


----------



## pandawolf (Mar 22, 2010)

Does anyone know the cost of these injections


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

Mine are £35 a time


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Mine were £20.44, still have the receipts but that was in feb 2010 when the course first started. All vets will vary.


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

It worked for us, we are very late on his top up now; I like to repeat the whole course every so often and haven't since his last in August .

I spent around £60 something for the course of 4, cheaper then most places (teaching hospital), should be 'round the £80 mark for the course.

There are rare side effect, similar to aspirin vet said, but quite rare really. You should see an improvement on week three or so, it was after the second injection for us, remarkable improvement.

It is worth a try, I had to ask because the vet I saw wasn't convinced, like Rona said some dogs have no reaction whatsoever, but worth a try for sure.
For stiffness especially pronounced after a rest I found rhus tox a complete life changer.


----------

